# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  ZenWatch, smartwatch, ASUS, Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ASUS

Asus ZenWatch on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Asus ZenWatch review 

Published on Dec 10, 2014




> Smartwatches aren't usually good looking, but the Asus ZenWatch bucks that trend: it offers many of the same features as any other Android Wear watch, but has attractive looks to back it up. It's not perfect, but if you want some smart design to go with your smartwatch, the ZenWatch deserves a look

----------


## Airicist

Vergleich Zenwatch vs Zenwatch 2

Published on Jun 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenwatch 3 hands-On

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> The ASUS Zenwatch 3 is the first round Android Wear smartwatch from ASUS. In our hands-on review we take a quick look on the 1,39 inch AMOLED display and the new stainless steel body design.

----------


## Airicist

Asus ZenWatch 3 First Look: Circular style with extra buttons

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> Asus delivers a substantial shift from previous ZenWatches. New for this year is a circular display, a casing made out of stainless steel, and a pair of new programmable shortcut buttons. It's a clean look with a dramatic flare thanks to a little strip of rose gold. 
> Here's our first look at the Asus ZenWatch 3!

----------


## Airicist

Asus ZenWatch 3 first look

Published on Sep 1, 2016




> The ZenWatch 3 is Asus’ third cut at an Android Wear smartwatch, and this time it’s going round. The new model goes upscale with a circular design and nicer materials, but its design is the opposite of elegant. It will be available in Germany and the US in October.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the ZenWatch 3

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> The ASUS ZenWatch (WI503Q) offers unbeatable luxury and distinction.

----------

